# Question about Pampered Chef



## SizzlininIN

I have several of their cookbooks I've picked up at sales.  Does anyone actually own any of their pieces if so which baking dishes do you own and why do you like them?
Another question......if I make the recipes using regular bakeware (example pyrex bakeware) do I need to do any adjusting in the cooking temp or time?


----------



## PA Baker

I have their small microwave vegetable steamer.  I really like it.  You can get about 3-4 good sized servings of a veggie in there.  It's dishwasher safe.  Essentially, it looks like a plastic pot with a snap on lid that has holes in it.  

I have an orange peeler, too (a $.99 kind of thing), that works well but I never use it.  It's just as easy to use my fingers.

Other than that, I've never been overly impressed with their stuff as opposed to any other manufacturer.  It seems pricey to me.


----------



## mudbug

Sizz, I've had several girlfriends who sold PC stuff for awhile, so of course I had to go to the parties, buy stuff.

Mostly I got the gadgets, but I do like their clayl oaf pan for baking breads or meat loaf.  Also have their pizza stone, which can also be used for baking cookies, fish, etc.

The only thing I really haven't used is the wet/dry measuring cup thingy.

I never alter cooking temps/times using this stuff.


----------



## buckytom

we have an overpriced zester, and an overpriced peeler, and an overpriced ice cream scoop that is filled with some nasa chemicals or something that keep it warm so it cuts thru the ice cream.


----------



## mudbug

Have to agree on the prices of the stuff hawked at these home parties.  That includes Pampered Chef, Southern Living, Tupperware, the candle people, et al., but most of all - Longanberger baskets.  Ridiculous!


----------



## JRsTXDeb

there was a time when I could not find quality kitchen tools and have several PC peices that  I love.  Now, some of those pieces are available locally and I would probably not buy PC products that I could get elsewhere - I have a couple of stones that I use infrequently cause of the weight - I liked the small pizza stone, but I broke it. as far as their recipes - I don't think you would have to change any of the cooking temps or times significantly. 
That said, I've been invited to another PC party tomorrow and will probably try to buy something small - maybe something SIL would like for Christmas!


----------



## Audeo

mudbug said:
			
		

> Have to agree on the prices of the stuff hawked at these home parties.  That includes Pampered Chef, Southern Living, Tupperware, the candle people, et al., but most of all - Longanberger baskets.  Ridiculous!



Absolutely agree with you and Bucky on this point made.  I have seen some lovely pieces, but I just could not accept the price.  Thank heavens, my schedule pretty much exempts me from party invitations!


----------



## pst1can

I never adjust my cooking times when using pyrex dishes...
I agree with the others....PC is over priced....how do you think they pay for the "hostess" gift....and your freind selling needs to be paid, and they have to make it look attractive to the people selling it...how else can you feel that you can lean on freindship and relatives....FOR MONEY...lol...duck when you see anyone selling vacums, knives, PC, or any other door to door items!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks everyone.......I value your opinion greatly.....I now feel confident to try out the recipes using my good ole pyrex dishes in place of theres


----------



## Ardge

Stay clear of their pots and pans.  Overpriced is an understatement and they are all nonstick.  ICK!  Save yer money and get some Stainless Steel!  Buy right, buy once, pass it on to your grandkid's children.

Anyway, I have a few PC things.  I have a weakness for anything not metal in the utensil department.  I have like every spoon and stirrer thing made of bamboo or something that PC sells.  Pretty darn hip.  I also have AND LOVE their cookie batter / cake batter dishers.  3 sizes, all with the swipe release.  Dig it!

RJ


----------



## crewsk

Sizz, I have a small stoneware bar pan & a 9x9 square stoneware baking dish, both from Pampered Chef. I love them both. I do agree with the others here that they are overpriced. I have never had any problems with their recipes in other bakewear or had to change baking temp or time.


----------



## jkath

I've purchased lots of PC items, but it was mostly before you could find these items in other places. I've got about 8 stoneware pieces, and use them almost exclusively. They are heavy, but I always know they'll cook well. That said, I will say that it disgusts me that they say not to wash these items with soap. Like I am going to cook chicken, followed by a cake! I always wash them thoroughly! Also, the bundt pan (imho) is worthless. I've tried it 6 times, all with horrific sticking. 
I love the family skillet....but - the glass lid (which I used often) popped loudly one evening, and when I looked at it, it looked like safety glass.
I was completely mad, because I'd just finished cooking 3 pounds of my special enchilada meat sauce...and there was broken glass possibly in it!
Sadly, I didn't have the receipt, as it was a gift. That's one good thing about the company - they will replace broken items, as long as you have a receipt. Same goes for the stoneware - send them a piece.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks for the great insight everyone.  I think I will just try the recipes in their cookbook in my own bakeware.  Yes I agree the things are way over priced but somehow they still manage to get people to book parties and sell stuff............not me though


----------



## kitchenelf

I had a lot of different friends through the years have PC parties - therefore I have had a few myself     I have a TON of their clay stuff - large round pizza stone, rectangular flat stone, 9 x 13 casserole, 9 x 9 casserole, pie plate, loaf pan, both round bowls and both round lids or baking vessels in and of themselves, jelly roll pan,mmmmm.... there's probably more but i'm not going to look - and I do love them all.  I don't have the new stuff that has the coating on the outside and then clay on the inside - they are all plain clay.  I LOVE the way they clean up - VERY easy.  I have a lot of their gadgets and like ??? said - I have a lot of their wooden spoons and other spoons - I use them all the time.  I probably got most of my stuff free or reduced from having the parties though.  BUT I do love it nonetheless.  Yea, I'm not sure about their pots and pans either.

And the white spatula/spoons in every size come in extremely handy!!!!!


----------



## Claire

I absolutely despise "sales" "parties" of any kind.  Why does a woman I barely know think she can invite me to her house to drink Koolaid and eat cookies and buy crap from her, when she wouldn't dream of inviting me to her house for a glass of wine and a great canape?  AND I'm supposed to think it is fun?  To sit and listen for hours about their children and grand children, and buy stuff?  

That said, the one sister I have who likes to cook has loved their products, even though they were not cheap (and no, she doesn't sell it).


----------



## wildcat97

> I absolutely despise "sales" "parties" of any kind. Why does a woman I barely know think she can invite me to her house to drink Koolaid and eat cookies and buy crap from her, when she wouldn't dream of inviting me to her house for a glass of wine and a great canape? AND I'm supposed to think it is fun? To sit and listen for hours about their children and grand children, and buy stuff?



This is precisely my problem with PC. And to top it off, if you go to a party you are badgered to have one of your own, and then once you order the consultant has your name and address. I got a constant stream of mail and calls.
I really do like their stuff, but because of the way it is sold I have asked in another thread for stoneware recommendations. If I decide to order PC, I think I will order from this link I got on another board, she does individual orders and since she is in another state probably won't be asking me to host a show. (http://www.pamperedchef.biz/chefkathi)


----------



## beaulana2

The only PC cookware I like and use is the loaf pans for bread not for quick breads just yeast breads Quick breads stick very bad. I have the pizza stone but have never used.


----------



## pdswife

*P. chef*

I have a pie plate
two veggie peelers
and a cookie scoop


I love their stuff.


----------



## ptr_hml

HI love what I have even though it is overpriced these days. I always keep my eyes peeled as it is much cheaper at GARAGE SALES and thrift shops. There is tons out there- most never even removed from packages-all those people who felt obliged to buy have to go somewhere with the items.  Just my two cents BUT Worse than the obligatory buy something parties are the "book parties"- At least when I go to a party the hostess has to do something other than pass a book around and take orders!!!!! Like clean their kitchen. I can't stand "book parties"  let me eat some fattening quick cooked food that I would never make and see the rep demonstrate some for their money!  I couldn't live without my deep dish baker but I bought most of mine when no one else had the stoneware in my little neck of the woods.  I can't imagine that it is any better than what is available at stores now. I have seen comparable products in the awful W place that I reluctantly frequent since they have what I need under one roof! Have fun!!!!


----------



## choclatechef

ptr_hml said:
			
		

> HI love what I have even though it is overpriced these days. I always keep my eyes peeled as it is much cheaper at GARAGE SALES and thrift shops. There is tons out there- most never even removed from packages-all those people who felt obliged to buy have to go somewhere with the items.  Just my two cents BUT Worse than the obligatory buy something parties are the "book parties"- At least when I go to a party the hostess has to do something other than pass a book around and take orders!!!!! Like clean their kitchen. I can't stand "book parties"  let me eat some fattening quick cooked food that I would never make and see the rep demonstrate some for their money!  I couldn't live without my deep dish baker but I bought most of mine when no one else had the stoneware in my little neck of the woods.  I can't imagine that it is any better than what is available at stores now. I have seen comparable products in the awful W place that I reluctantly frequent since they have what I need under one roof! Have fun!!!!



lol!  I wasn't going to say anything, but...I got my Pampered Chef stoneware bakers and pans in thrift shops also.


----------



## Charlotte

*PC Deep Dish Baker?*



			
				ptr_hml said:
			
		

> I couldn't live without my deep dish baker


 
I believe that is the one I have - recently bought at a garage sale, my first ever PC piece too...

Can you tell me what you like to prepare in it?

and how do you prepare it for use? does it have to be seasoned?

Thanks

Jocelyne


----------



## pdswife

I have both a veggie peeler and
a pizza cutter.  I love them both.  
I can't remember what I paid for them
but, it must not have been tooooo much.
I'm the cheapest person I know.

Oh.. I just remembered.. I have a pie
plate too.  I hardly ever use it though
since .. I can't bake!!!


----------



## chiffonade

*The Clay Stuff is Great...*

I cook from scratch so the last thing I'd probably have use for is a Pampered Chef cookbook.  Those recipes must be right out of Semi-Homemade, the nightmarish TVFN show featuring a self-professed "non-cook" Sandra Lee.

The clay-ware, however, is unbelievable.  I have a large oval baker and a pizza stone.  My original pizza stone (which I'm proud to say has NEVER been touched by pillsbury tube dough) cracked after many years of use.  I did get a replacement on which I'll have to make plenty of pizza and bread to get that great, dark color.

A friend of mine has the garlic press and she says she's never used one of equal effectiveness.  Sometimes flimsy garlic presses can bend as you squeeze them but this one has great leverage and is very stable.

I hosted a PC party many years ago and the PC rep was tickled to learn I made my own pizza dough for the occasion .


----------



## thier1754

I agree that Pampered Chef seems to be overpriced. We've carried similar things for years, both when we had a store downtown and now online, and their markup is pretty hefty. I've never been invited to one of their parties. Since someone mentioned it, tho, I do have a ton of Longaberger! --much of which I'm thinking of selling at a big discount. Probably about 50 baskets still in their boxes/wrappers. I haven't gotten around to cataloging all of it and putting it on eBay or somewhere, but if someone's looking for a particular piece, I can check to see if I have it...

While we're on the subject of carrying stuff, we're thinking of bringing in a line called "Doughmakers", which is aluminum bakeware with a pebbled finish. It's supposed to be extremely popular. Anyone use it / like it?


----------



## htc

I have a few PC products and probably wouldn't get any more, just because I think I can find better quality stuff for cheaper if I shop discount store or second hand.

I have this little gun thing that you can use for piping frosting or deviled eggs. One of the main pieces broke after 2 uses! I could have called the rep to get a replacement piece but found it was never convienient to do so. I also bought a container thing to store my spatulas, wooden spoons, etc. Ended up not liking it, now it's w/ the Goodwill. 

I've heard that the clay products are great, I've never them though and can't afford them.


----------



## choclatechef

htc said:
			
		

> I have a few PC products and probably wouldn't get any more, just because I think I can find better quality stuff for cheaper if I shop discount store or second hand.
> 
> I have this little gun thing that you can use for piping frosting or deviled eggs. One of the main pieces broke after 2 uses! I could have called the rep to get a replacement piece but found it was never convienient to do so. I also bought a container thing to store my spatulas, wooden spoons, etc. Ended up not liking it, now it's w/ the Goodwill.
> 
> I've heard that the clay products are great, I've never them though and can't afford them.


 
Is the utensil container one of those that revolves?

If so, I use something similar in my Kitchen.


----------



## htc

Choc, I think so, it also has little compartments. I thought the compartments would be nice, but when I got it home, it ended up not being able to store as much as I thought it would. Now I have a plain metal canister looking storage thing for my spatulas, etc. I think this one can hold more.


----------



## choclatechef

htc said:
			
		

> Choc, I think so, it also has little compartments. I thought the compartments would be nice, but when I got it home, it ended up not being able to store as much as I thought it would. Now I have a plain metal canister looking storage thing for my spatulas, etc. I think this one can hold more.


 
My utensil holders are much larger than the pampered chef ones, but they work on the same principal.

I do have a smaller one, that I use on my desk for pencils, pens, scissors, etc.

I have another one, I will place in the crafts room for scissors, seam rippers, etc.

You might use your small holder for the same things.  Just an idea.


----------



## purrfectlydevine

I have some of the flat stones and I like them.  When I bought them they weren't available as widely as they are now.  I have some other stonewear which I don't use.  I love the pizza cutter.  It's great for cutting dough when making noodles.  I also love the gadget that pops the vacuum on jars so they are easier to open.  It also can be used to open things like soda bottles.  It enables my 79 year old mother with a bad case of arthritis to open those things herself.


----------



## ZoVe

MUDBUG!!!!!! i love the wet/dry measuring cup. I use it daily. My mom got it for me. Personaly i think they are too expensive. I'm a cheapo. But, I do love that measuring cup. I have tried some of there spices that are really good too.


----------



## mudbug

ZoVe said:
			
		

> MUDBUG!!!!!! i love the wet/dry measuring cup. I use it daily.


 
I know I'm the oddball.  Most people I know who have that thing love it, but I guess I'm just mechanically challenged.


----------



## ZoVe

One time I went to borrow some flour from my neighbor friend and she said get that thing out of here. She didn't know how to use it lol. It's my fav. thing in the world


----------



## norgeskog

I have one of their 'whack on the top' choppers for which I paid $30, like an idiot.  What a rip off.  They are so overpriced.  I now see them for less than  $10 and they are not that good.  What you chop, sticks to those six blades and needs to be scraped off.  I like my chef's knife much better.  I would not buy any of their stuff again, they are horribly overpriced, IMHO.


----------



## BettyCat

I don't understand why anyone would buy from Pampered Chef! For example, many of you mentionned that you liked the stoneware. Did you know that it used to be made in Illinois by a company called Sassafrass that sells to the public? Back then all the pizza stones had the word "superstone" stamped on the bottom. 

Pampered Chef moved their production to China so that they could make more profits. Their costs went down but their retail prices went up. 

Sassafrass sells their 15" Round Pizza Stone with a rack for only $15. Pampered Chef sells theirs for $25.50 + 4.75 extra for a rack.

Sassafrass sells their rectangle Pizza Stone with a rack for $17. Pampered Chef sells theirs for $25.25 + 3.75 extra for the rack.

Pie Plate: $18 Sassafrass $29.75 Pampered Chef
Baker for Chicken: $50 Sassafrass with Lid
$32(Baker) + $38.50(Lid) Pampered Chef

Check out the prices here:
http://www.sassafrasenterprises.com/

I don't work for Sassafrass!! I am just using this as an example. Everthing that PC sells can be found cheaper elsewhere. And in this case, you can actually buy the higher quality, American-made, original version cheaper than the PC knockoff from China. 

The next time you are at a Pampered Chef party ask if they still sell the "Superstone" brand. Any consultant who has been with PC for a while will remember that name. 

Just my opinions, but I do hope that you will save yourself some money.


----------



## chiffonade

> I don't understand why anyone would buy from Pampered Chef!


 
Whaddayamean?  You know you have to pay extra for that slice of pre-fab pillsbury tube dough RING they all make at those parties... 

But seriously - I bought my stone stuff before it was widely available and stayed away from the gimmicky stuff I knew was overpriced.  After my pizza stone cracked (it was old), I bought a new one at Williams Sonoma.  It gave DH and me a good excuse to browse the store (DH is a corporate chef).  

I think Pampered Chef became the rage before a lot of really good cooking gear was available to all.


----------



## Zereh

Part of the fun of Pampered Chef though was getting together with the girls, eating, drinking, canoodle-ing and having a good time. The stuff we bought was just an excuse to get together.

I have a couple things, of course. But it's not the first place I'd look to when purchasing cookware or gadgets.


Z


----------



## norgeskog

BettyCat said:
			
		

> I don't understand why anyone would buy from Pampered Chef! For example, many of you mentionned that you liked the stoneware. Did you know that it used to be made in Illinois by a company called Sassafrass that sells to the public? Back then all the pizza stones had the word "superstone" stamped on the bottom.
> . Their costs went down but their retail prices went up.
> 
> Sassafrass sells their 15" Round Pizza Stone with a rack for only $15. Pampered Chef sells theirs for $25.50 + 4.75 extra for a rack.
> 
> Sassafrass sells their rectangle Pizza Stone with a rack for $17. Pampered Chef sells theirs for $25.25 + 3.75 extra for the rack.


 
I purchased a 17" pizza stone, including the wooden paddle from Bed, Bath and Beyond for $9.99 less a 20% discound card.


----------



## texasgirl

*pampered chef*

I have all the gadgets and the micro cookers and only one stone left. The stones are good because the bottom of your food won't burn. Whatever the top looks like, the bottome is the same. Very expensive name. you can get the off stuff now at walmart.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT

I use their pizza stone, the 1 cup wet/dry measurer. I got stuck with their less than adequate cutlery...


----------



## luv2cook

*Pampered Chef*

I'm a new member, and must be in the minority.  I love the pampered chef products.  Although they are higher in price, I find their warranty to be superb, their quality to be much better than others' products, and the product features unique.  I'm not a huge stone fan, but I had a cheaper pizza stone and a PC one, and the PC one is MUCH thicker!  I finally gave my cheap one away and use my PC one all the time!  Also, if you don't want to go to their party, don't go--you can still order if you want to w/o having to sit through the party.  I've ordered for close to 20 years, and have gone to maybe 2-3 parties at most.  My last comment is if you like their stuff and don't want to pay full price, host a catalog party and get it at a discount.  All you have to do is hand out catalogs to friends and collect orders, and you still get host benefits without having to host a party in your home.


----------

